# Where to buy size 14/15 mens black shoe ?



## Donkeygonads (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi,

I am passing through dubai on saturday and need to know of any shop that sell's large mens shoes ?? Preferrably smart black shoe. Size : 14/15 UK, 49/50 Eur, 15/16 US. Any help would be greatly appreciated . I am travelling to an unexpected business conference and not enough time to order online.


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

Maybe Clarks? Call them first, Google them for phone number.


You can find their store in both Mall of Emirates and Dubai Mall.


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi. Some time ago I heard that the Dubai Outlet Mall had a shop that carried large sizes. I take 47 and have lots of trouble finding footwear. However I haven't needed to buy shoes yet in Dubai so I've not visited the mall. A quick search will find it on the web where you can see the floor plan and shops. But be aware that the mall is on the far outskirts of Dubai City and perhaps 20 Kms out. There may be public transport otherwise you will spend quite a bit on taxis.


----------

